# Jailbreak aTV: conseils et retours



## prozac86 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait l'acquisition il y a peu de temps d'un Apple TV, grâce à un de mes amis qui était parti en vacances aux US.

Je l'utilise jusqu'à maintenant dans son forme originelle, afin d'écouter ma musique, regarder mes podcasts Nowatch et streamer mes films et séries depuis iTunes ou depuis mon iPad (appli Vidéos ou Plex).

Mais étant utilisateur de Plex sur mon mac, j'aimerais ne pas avoir à passer par mon iPad pour streamer sur ma TV par l'aTV.
Je pense donc à jailbreaker mon aTV, ce qui me permettrait au moins d'installer le client Plex (même si d'autres choses semblent sympa, comme aTVFlash avec son navigateur internet...)

Avez-vous des conseils? Des choses à faire absolument ou des conneries à éviter.
A ce que j'ai bien compris, il faut tout d'abord sauvegarder le shsh avec TinyUmbrella.
Puis telecharger SeasonPass, suivre les différents tutos en ligne,...

Avez-vous eu des problèmes?
Je vais vérifier ce soir que le firmware actuel de mon aTV permet le jailbreak untethered.

Une aTV est-elle brickable ? Comment l'éviter, si c'est le cas?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.


----------

